# how to bleach the red oak??? anyone!!



## zuza_vincent (May 5, 2006)

does any one know how to bleach red oak? i heard after few years, red oak starting to loose its color, and it starting to get yellowish. i heard to prevent this problem, you need to bleach your wood before sanding and putting final coats on it. Does any one know answer to it?


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Never heard that bleaching helps against yellowing. One thing that would help is to put a coat of clear or neutral stain on it...let dry...then do an oil base poly or Swedish finish. 

The reason why red oak yellows is not the finish as much as it is the wood. Protect your floor against direct sunlight using blinds, and awnings. Some people even put UV protective windows in when they build. This really helps. 

Some finishes do yellow. This, combined with the natural aging of the wood in direct sunlight, can be visibly disagreeable. Choose quality finish products and proper sunlight protection to help slow down and even prevent this natural aging process


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

water based finish is clear, versus the oil-based. Oil based tends to yellow after a short while.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Water base yellows too. Sometimes it even gets baked into the wood thus, permanently yellowing overall color of the wood. I know this because I see it all the time as I do all the estimates and work for my company. (Especially Bona Products):whistling


----------



## zuza_vincent (May 5, 2006)

thank you guys!!


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

nope.


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 12, 2005)

I did it a few years ago. go to the paint store thats where i got it ..it came in a box it was powder that u mixed water with it simple just follow the in structions ..it does raise the grain a bit so u gotta sand it some hope this helps ya.....


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

ever heard of a product called bleached resin lacquer. crystal clear. I know a dude that put it on his old doors and stuff, and that is exactly what he wanted,.....no yellowing.


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

In my experience, 12 years doing hardwood, the yellowing comes more from the oil based poly' than the wood it's self. True all wood left unsealed will yellow over time. But the oil base poly' enhances this.
If you are going to bleach it make sure you use either waterbase or laquerbase product. Otherwise you'll endup with a literal yellow floor. I did that once the first year of my flooring career. Bleached oak + white stain = pickeled oak floor + 6months = yellow floor:whistling 
waterbase and laquer will yellow eventualy but not as drasticaly or nearly as fast as oilbase.
Good luck


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Just FYI, every finish manufacturer claims that their product does not yellow. Now, I understand that the new finishes are a little more high tech now than they used to be, but, bottom line....all finishes yellow at least a little bit...even Bona and even Basic Coatings. Add some ultraviolet light and you even get more yellowing.

On that note, there used to be a product called wood bleach. It was a two component product. Never used it but saw it years ago on a hardware store shelf.


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2005)

Water base yellows(ambers) significantly less than oil. There is no doubt. In fact a problem with water is that it actually turn lighter or gives a bleached look over the years, at least the water sealers I've used. I have seen floors I did 10-12 years ago and yellowing is not a problem. Sure the wood can yellow in direct sun, but a good water base has UV inhibitors.
Oil ambers right out of the bucket, and some are far worse than others. Swedish is the same, in fact it often uglies-out before it wears out.


----------

